# The Core : Head Count



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

to clearify....there are eleven Bleeding Eyes left at the end of The Core?

...i ask because im putting alitttle ADB in my Night Lords Army (progress pics to be posted in the coming week)...while thier description defies "easy" conversion i do plan to represent them as more "beastial"...but i should at least get the numbers right :wink:

...so thats eleven Bleeding Eyes and six suits of Termie Armor?...now all i need to do is commission someone to sculpt Night Lords Termie shoulders...:shok:

...also, is Deltrian the same Tech-Priest from Soul Hunter?...i cant for the life of me remember and i dont have my books handy to look it up myself...

Cheers!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Only eleven of the Bleeding Eyes are still alive, and yes they recovered six suits of Terminator armour but don't forget about the Atramentar. Malek and Garadon, and I think at least six others, five maybe since Vraal died.

And yeah Deltrian is the same tech-priest from _Soul Hunter_, he's a very important part of the 10th Company.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

awesome...thanks Lord...on it!

wasnt too fond of the Exhalted and the Atramentar as the Exhalted wasnt much liked by anyone under him and the Atramentar were too loyal to him...at the same time, i dig how the Night Lords look down on those who fall to Chaos but are still stuck with dealing with them hehe, its an interesting dynamic...i ~do~ like the Bleeding Eyes though...theres something funny going on with them...whether it be Chaos or some other as of yet mentioned origin, they are very likeable and i look forward to seeing more of them...i just love Tech-Priests too..such interesting and quirky characters ~wherever~ they are found...good stuff

anyway...thanks again Lord!

:victory:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Flayed 0ne said:


> to clearify....there are eleven Bleeding Eyes left at the end of The Core?
> 
> ...i ask because im putting alitttle ADB in my Night Lords Army (progress pics to be posted in the coming week)...while thier description defies "easy" conversion i do plan to represent them as more "beastial"...but i should at least get the numbers right :wink:
> 
> ...so thats eleven Bleeding Eyes and six suits of Termie Armor?...now all i need to do is commission someone to sculpt Night Lords Termie shoulders...:shok


My question is, what are Bleeding Eyes? Are those the Terminators elite in NL? I havent read _The Core_ just yet.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Flayed 0ne said:


> awesome...thanks Lord...on it!
> 
> wasnt too fond of the Exhalted and the Atramentar as the Exhalted wasnt much liked by anyone under him and the Atramentar were too loyal to him...at the same time, i dig how the Night Lords look down on those who fall to Chaos but are still stuck with dealing with them hehe, its an interesting dynamic...i ~do~ like the Bleeding Eyes though...theres something funny going on with them...whether it be Chaos or some other as of yet mentioned origin, they are very likeable and i look forward to seeing more of them...i just love Tech-Priests too..such interesting and quirky characters ~wherever~ they are found...good stuff
> 
> ...


The Bleeding Eyes aren't Chaotic, they are just feral and bestial, like pack predators. The Warp may have influenced them a bit but they aren't with Chaos, their just hunters.



forkmaster said:


> My question is, what are Bleeding Eyes? Are those the Terminators elite in NL? I havent read _The Core_ just yet.


The Bleeding Eyes are a Night Lords Raptor pack that join with 10th Company in _Blood Reaver_, they got an appearance in _The Core_ since its set after the aforementioned novel. The Terminator elite are called the Atramentar.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> The Bleeding Eyes aren't Chaotic, they are just feral and bestial, like pack predators. The Warp may have influenced them a bit but they aren't with Chaos, their just hunters.
> 
> The Bleeding Eyes are a Night Lords Raptor pack that join with 10th Company in _Blood Reaver_, they got an appearance in _The Core_ since its set after the aforementioned novel. The Terminator elite are called the Atramentar.


Oh ok, thank you for the reply. :victory: Cant wait for Blood Reaver now then.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Flayed 0ne said:


> to clearify....there are eleven Bleeding Eyes left at the end of The Core?
> 
> ...i ask because im putting alitttle ADB in my Night Lords Army (progress pics to be posted in the coming week)...while thier description defies "easy" conversion i do plan to represent them as more "beastial"...but i should at least get the numbers right :wink:


Hacktually, dude, the Bleeding Eyes look a lot like normal Raptors - that's why they have trouble walking - so they shouldn't be too hard to convert. I try to make all my characters fairly easy to make on the tabletop, for situations just like this. I mean, Raptors are pretty warped guys themselves (and I love the models, especially the helms, claws and jump packs). 










There are 11 Bleeding Eyes left after 'The Core', and at the start of the third novel. Luckily, they're the 11 best of the pack. Lucoryphus is getting his boys cut down to the elite.



Flayed 0ne said:


> ...also, is Deltrian the same Tech-Priest from Soul Hunter?...i cant for the life of me remember and i dont have my books handy to look it up myself...


Yeah, he's in_ Blood Reaver_ a fair bit, too.


----------

